# Custom Elgin



## MartyW (Jul 30, 2006)

I just picked up this Elgin this morning at a Bike Show in Newport Beach. Ca. I usually stay away from custom bikes but this one really had some thing about it that really got me.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW!! that is very stunning  the great part is that it is very rideable and beautiful at the same time. if you decide you don't want it you can always give it to me


----------



## Gordon (Jul 30, 2006)

*Elgin custom*

Very nice indeed, but if it was mine I would swap those red tires for some wide whitewalls.


----------



## MartyW (Jul 30, 2006)

*White Walls*

Hmmm, I think that white walls would look good, hadn't thought of that.

The guy that I bought it from fabricated the rear drop stand out of stainless steel, and also built the neck and had it chromed. I took her out tonight and she rolls great  and it really turns heads.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

yup whitewalls would be a dramatic improvement. especially brand new bright ones!


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jul 31, 2006)

marty,ahhhhhh,to have the room! terry does great work,actually probably has at least that into that bike. glad you ended up w/it,nita would have said,"her's",if i brought it home! keith 
p.s. you should see the handmade shelby airflow rack,chainguards,and tank inserts he makes from scratch! killer!


----------

